# stereo receiver question/s



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, i went and bought that receiver, $40, and came with 2 not bad small speakers and a 5 disc Cd player, neither of which i need.

anyway, i found this, and believe this is how i hooked it up, but doesn't seem to be working. though i may have to find out how to switch on the tape monitor in the setup or whatever.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Check that the gozintas & the gozoutas match up & you don't have mute on.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you connecting up the equalizer or the tape recorder (or DVR) or both?

Have you found a front panel switch on the (stereo or AV) receiver for tape monitor on/off only?

Does the source selector (phono-tuner-aux) on your receover have a position specifically labeled Tape?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

AllanJ said:


> Are you connecting up the equalizer or the tape recorder (or DVR) or both?
> 
> Have you found a front panel switch on the (stereo or AV) receiver for tape monitor on/off only?
> 
> Does the source selector (phono-tuner-aux) on your receover have a position specifically labeled Tape?



thanx. i posted this on AVS. seems modern receivers do not have tape loops. i am on the hunt for one that does.


----------

